
Hired Acquires Y Combinator Grad Py and Launches Assessments - mrnobody_67
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/07/hired-buys-y-combinator-grad-py-launches-assessment-tool/
======
mrnobody_67
Anybody used Py, either for interview practice or as job applicant?

